
Slim, World’s Richest Man, Loses $8 Billion in Four Days - diogenescynic
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-08-05/slim-loses-8-billion-in-four-days-as-mexican-holdings-suffer.html
======
burgerbrain
How rough his life must be now.

